# West Michigan River Guides



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

So i'm looking into getting my girlfriends dad a guided trip for his birthday. I'm trying to find a good guide that can get us on the fish for early run steelies/boots. He has never fished for steelhead before so any help will be very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

What river you looking to fish?


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

It doesn't matter. Anywhere from the joe to the mo. Whatever one produces best for early season chrome.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

You don't say how you want to fish, fly, spin, CP, it will make a difference on what guides you choose. One of the best is Greg Knapp, at Getting Bit Guide Service, for the Grand and Mo. Great guy and knows how to find fish.

D


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Probably spin or CP if the guide is good with beginners and provides CP equipment.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

If you want to plug fish there's a Russ Clark down on the Joe.
That river system gets more stocking than any other.
Very easy way to fish for a beginner.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Second Greg Knapp. He has spinning, bait cast, and CP equipment. Check out his site at http://www.gettingbitguideservice.com


----------



## lilsean95 (Mar 6, 2007)

We went with Russ Clark and he worked hard to get us on fish. We were very impressed with the work ethics and how passionate he was to get us on fish. We actually fished long then we were suppose too and that went a long way for me to recommend him. Give him a call you will be glad. Also fished with him on the Big Lake and it was incredible. Good Luck

http://www.fishseahawk.com/


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Another vote for Greg Knapp, he is the man. Hell of a guy, who loves using the pin and all other ethical ways to take fish. I tell everyone, my #1 choice in lower half of the state is greg, Larry Raney for up north.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you saying plug fishing is unethical??? What exactly are you saying?


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Julez81 said:


> Are you saying plug fishing is unethical??? What exactly are you saying?




I don't think so. Greg fishes plugs too.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

What exactly does this "ethical comment" suppose to mean?


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

I didn't read anything into it that said plug fishing was unethical. I took it to mean perhaps he doesn't resort to some tactics to "hook" fish regardless of where that "hook" may be located. IE flossing fish on redds maybe?
I may be completely wrong, but I'm certain he meant nothing wrong with plug fishing. I don't know the guide personally referenced here, but I've seen him on occasion fishing the PM in early fall with plugs for salmon, and we're probably getting off topic here.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

we're probably getting off topic here.


Ya that


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

BUGBOAT said:


> we're probably getting off topic here.
> 
> 
> Ya that


I am just trying to figure out here if I should be offended or what exactly


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Woah Woah woah been fishing all day, just saw where my comment took this... so sorry if it read that way julez. No way, plug fishing takes bites and is ethical as it comes.... I guess if you really want me to get detailed; he pins, he spin fishes backbouncing, he plugs, he does not rape the gravel with 12 foot leaders and size 16 stones and other such "hooking" techniques.... sorry if you thought I implied plugs somehow out of that. No offense/harm intended..... now back on topic please.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I got carried away here sorry pal. I reread everything and I was in the wrong here.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

So back to the topic at hand! Jimmy B at Muskegon River Outfitters is a great guy. A couple years ago I took my wife fishing with him and she got her first steelhead... followed by 8 more. I went 13 for 20 that day. Last year with him she got a 35.5" 16 pounder that is on our wall down stairs. We wouldn't have kept it but my wife dropped it twice. I will post the pic if interested. He's a great guide! I have my own boat now but I still do one trip a spring with him.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

No problem julez..... oh yes, jimmer, Jimmy b has a good reputation going with a couple of buddies of mine. I have no first hand experience tho.


----------



## midmimike (Jan 4, 2014)

Julez81 said:


> What exactly does this "ethical comment" suppose to mean?



Ha ha


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

AdamBradley said:


> Woah Woah woah been fishing all day, just saw where my comment took this... so sorry if it read that way julez. No way, plug fishing takes bites and is ethical as it comes.... I guess if you really want me to get detailed; he pins, he spin fishes backbouncing, he plugs, he does not rape the gravel with 12 foot leaders and size 16 stones and other such "hooking" techniques.... sorry if you thought I implied plugs somehow out of that. No offense/harm intended..... now back on topic please.



Please explain how a "12foot leader on a flyline" is different from 150 yards of mono on spinning or baitcasting equipment??? then please tell me why steelhead which eat mainly insects in the rivers and GREAT LAKES dont eat stoneflies? You should write a scientific paper if you have the proof.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

I read this comment, and instantly thought back to another thread I was watching last fall, and laughed pretty darn hard about at the time, and again now.

Keep this on topic. Original poster asked for a good centerpin, and spin guide on the southwest side of the state. My opinion (and really pretty much fact in a lot of guys eyes) is Greg knapp. 

I will not get into this debate with you and hijack the thread. It already almost went that way once due to a simple misunderstanding with julez and i. What you are trying to start is something different. Have respect for the original poster. Start another thread if you want to have that debate for the 374829573rd time on MS.

Good day sir.


----------



## ScottyM (Mar 4, 2011)

If interested in fishing the MO I also would recommend Jimmy B with Muskegon river outfitters. First time I ever fished the MO was with Jimmy and landed more steelhead in one day then I ever had!


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

I would recommend Scott from pinehill kennels. He is a great guide. I have used him as a dog trainer as well as a river guide. He is based out of rockford so he hits the MO and the Little MO as well as the grand. Great guide and an ever better guy.


----------



## johnny5alive (Jun 11, 2011)

AdamBradley said:


> I read this comment, and instantly thought back to another thread I was watching last fall, and laughed pretty darn hard about at the time, and again now.
> 
> Keep this on topic. Original poster asked for a good centerpin, and spin guide on the southwest side of the state. My opinion (and really pretty much fact in a lot of guys eyes) is Greg knapp.
> 
> ...


more like you hijacked the thread made statements you cant back up and then post someone else calling me stupid....because they couldnt back up their statements. You knew what you were doing. Another parrot...squak squak someone said flossing squak


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

Hopefully you found a good answer in between the annoyances of MS! I'd book a trip with someone soon as I'm sure the good guides are filling up or are already booked. Let us know if you don't find someone.


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

There are so many guides around West Michigan. You can call some of the fly shops like Great Lakes Fly Fishing in Rockford or that new one on the E Beltline in GR and they can direct you accordingly.

And then theres that tool called google where you will probably find Chad Bets, Jeff Bacon, Feenstra, Knapp, BBT, etc.. Probably best to talk to them and see what they can do for you.

Like someone said things are starting to get hot and their schedules may be filling up.


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Steeler
I checked a few out on google before I submitted this thread. I was looking more for member expierences with certain guides. I would rather fish with a guide that has multiple good reviews instead of someone that has a fancy website.


----------



## The Jimmer (Jan 30, 2011)

http://www.muskegonriveroutfitters.com


----------

